# Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?



## Christian13 (27. September 2011)

Hallo Freunde !! 
Wir haben einen Teich gepachtet der voller Wasserpest ist . Dort ist viel Fisch drin !! Vergangenes Jahr haben wir mal Graßarpfen eingesetzt da die Wsserpest ein großes Problem ist !  Von 12 Fischen sind 10 tot gefunden worden . Das waren Graser bis zu 60 cm ;c
Ich möchte dieses Jahr mal wieder neu mit grasern besetzen , diesmal kleinere .. 
Hab ich da überhaupt ne Chance das die überleben ? Und nützt das überhaupt was die einzusetzen ? Wohne in Niedersachsen .. wenn ich die kaufen will .. woher ? Hat einer Tipps ? 

Danke!


----------



## rainerle (27. September 2011)

*AW: Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?*

hi,
habe selbst 3 Teiche und hatte Probleme mit Wasserlinsen und -pest. Die Grasser haben gegen die Linsen geholfen - gegen die Pest nicht. Da hilft nur nur ordentlicher Besatz mit Fisch der am Boden arbeitet damit sich der Teich bei Zeiten eintruebt und so die Pest kein Sonnenlicht bekommt.


----------



## Christian13 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?*

Weclhe Fische mienst du ?


----------



## Endmin (27. September 2011)

*AW: Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?*

Fische die den Grundaufwühlen sind z.B. Karpfen, Schleien usw.


----------



## Andal (27. September 2011)

*AW: Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?*

Gegen Wasserpest hilt endlich nur ablassen des Gewässers, den Boden zu kalken und ihn durchfrieren zu lassen. Alles andere ist sinnlose Kosmetik. Bleibt auch nur ein winziges Fitzelchen einer solchen Pflanze im Wasser, gehts wieder los.

Genau da liegt das Problem mit den Graskarpfen (schreibt man weder mit "ß", noch mit "ss"!). Sie gehen wohl an die WP, hinterlassen aber regelmäßig Bruchstücke, die dann neue Pflanzen ausbilden. Perfekte Vermehrung dessen, was man vermeiden möchte.


----------



## neakls95 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?*

Ich würde es wie es schon rainerle gesagt hat erstmal mit Karpfen usw. probieren das mit dem teich ablassen st wirklich viel arbeit,aber das müsstest du dir überlegen wie viel dir dein teich wert ist.


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Gegen Wasserpest hilt endlich nur ablassen des Gewässers, den Boden zu kalken und ihn durchfrieren zu lassen. Alles andere ist sinnlose Kosmetik. Bleibt auch nur ein winziges Fitzelchen einer solchen Pflanze im Wasser, gehts wieder los.
> 
> Genau da liegt das Problem mit den Graskarpfen (schreibt man weder mit "ß", noch mit "ss"!). Sie gehen wohl an die WP, hinterlassen aber regelmäßig Bruchstücke, die dann neue Pflanzen ausbilden. Perfekte Vermehrung dessen, was man vermeiden möchte.


Ich kann dies hier nur unterstreichen. Die Wasserpest machte uns innerhalb nur eines Jahres einen ganzen Teich dicht, obwohl er mit Graskarpfen besetzt war. Wie haben versucht, die Wasserpest aus dem Gewässer per Hand zu entfernen. - Der Erfolg weilt aber nur kurz und ist den Aufwand nicht wert. 
Wie haben den Teich dann abgelassen und den Frost sein Werk richten lassen. In diesem Jahr war die Wasserpest komplett weg. Gekalkt haben wir allerdings nicht. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass sich jetzt das Schwimmende Leichkraut breit gemacht. Nun müssen wir sehen, wie wir das Schwimmende Leichkraut eindämmen. Ganz weg will ich es gar nicht haben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grasskarpfen gegen Wasserpest ? Wenn ja, woher ?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wie haben den Teich dann abgelassen und den Frost sein Werk richten lassen.



Glücklich ist, wer das kann... wir haben 9ha und können nicht ablassen.
Bei uns wächst die Wasserpest einträchtig neben dem Laichkraut...#q


----------

